# HEY DISH-vip222 open question



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

It's pretty common knowledge that the techs and others from Dish read this forum, so here is an open question to any of you. 

There are quite a few people who are having problems with the vip222 (poor ota signal strength, lock ups, dropped video, lip sync problems, loosing satelight during clear weather, color fluctuation on SD, etc, etc.

Up to today, you guys have only put out one software update that virtually did nothing.

It seems like this receiver is full of bugs. Do you have any plans to release any software to fix this receiver, or did those of us who paid $149 to upgrade to the vip222 just throw our money into the wind?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

WOW someone with the same issues that I am experiencing, in email and telephone conversations with tech support I was told that they were not aware of any of these problems, but would pass the info on to engineering. If you want to waste a lot of time and get totally peed off contact Dish tech support

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> WOW someone with the same issues that I am experiencing, in email and telephone conversations with tech support I was told that they were not aware of any of these problems, but would pass the info on to engineering. If you want to waste a lot of time and get totally peed off contact Dish tech support
> 
> Bob


Yea. I got that blanket answer a couple of times. Engineering even had me send them one of my bad receivers. I get the feeling they don't know which way is up with these things.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

yoyo1010 said:


> Up to today, you guys have only put out one software update that virtually did nothing.


Woah, wait a minute. ANOTHER update that seeming did nothing? We had one of those last month!


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

They obviously don't give a crap about the 222. I had one completely lock up on me. I couldn't do anything to unlock it. I unplugged it, nothing. I held the power button down for the required amount of time, nothing. I had to send it back for an exchange.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

newsman said:


> They obviously don't give a crap about the 222.


I can vouch for that, they only seem to be concerned with the 622/722

Bob


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The dvrs make them money with dvr fees and the single tuner receivers do not , unless you count the 5.00 phone connection fee for the 222. I think that DISH should do away with all standard typer receivers and only issue dvrs period. Once most people see how easy they are to use they never go back to a standard receiver. I have had dvrs since 99 and I see no reason to ever go back to live tv. It doesn't fit with my 4 on 4 off/12 hour a day work cycle. IF I didn't have a dvr I wouldn't watch any regular tv and would most likely not pay to watch AEP . With the dvr and the DISH Flix magazine I get each month , I can plan out all the movies and shows I want to watch every week. Turn on the dvr when I am home and never watch commercials again , unless I want to.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't really want to throw away my Tivo with lifetime subscription. Why should I pay for something that I have already paid for? I would love to have a HD DVR. But, I am waiting for Tivo to come out with a unit that accepts HDMI inputs (or component inputs for HD). Then, when they offer a "transfer your lifetime sub" over to an HD unit, I'll do it. I don't want to pay E* $6.00/month (or whatever they charge) for a DVR when I get it for free. That's why I continue to use a regular HD receiver.


----------

